# 45 posts  Edit post 	 Natural Bioidentical Hormones and Hormone Therapy



## shane90 (Aug 20, 2009)

Natural bioidentical hormones treatment has many benefits. It increases bone density thus making bones stronger and reducing the chances of fracture and osteoporosis. These hormones also help a lot in reducing the chances of heart diseases and strokes. Natural bioidentical hormone replacement therapy eliminates hot flashes, increases libido and keeps skin healthy and slows down the aging process.


----------

